# Karpfenkrankheit ????



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Karpfen der wohl krank ist. Er hat auf der Bauchunterseite links und rechts zwei große "Eier". Von außen ist keine Verletzung sichtbar. Lediglich diese großen "Eier".  Ich würde vermuten das es ein Tumor ist. Der Fisch ist jetzt ca. 4 Jahre alt.

hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge was es sein könnte, und was man da als Heilung gegen machen kann ?

Und dann wenn wir gleich dabei sind:

Ich verwechsel immer die Spiegelkarpfen mit den __ Graskarpfen. Kann mir jemand noch mal den Unterschied erklären. Es gibt eine Karpfenart, die hat nur Schuppen auf dem Rücken (Kamm), und die andere am ganzen Körper Schuppen. Welches ist denn nun welcher ?

Also,

so looooong, und wie immer schönen DANK an euch.

Hanni


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Grüß Dich!

Zu dem kranken Fisch kann ich leider nichts sagen, dazu müsstest Du mal ein Foto reinstellen

Spiegelkarpfen sind die unregelmäßig beschuppten Karpfen, meist ist die Flanke schuppenleer, siehe Bild

__ Graskarpfen sind vollbeschuppt, aber auch von der Form her schlanker

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe den Thread in das Forum "Tiere" verschoben und den gleichlautenden zweiten Thread gelöscht. 

Dieser Thread wird jetzt unter "Allgemeines" geschlossen. Fortsetzung bitte unter "Tiere". 

Gruss 
Stefan


----------

